# Cpu wirrwarr



## Bonkas (9. Januar 2015)

Moin moin ich habe eine Frage zu cpus. Ich habe einen AMD Phenom II X6 1090T mit 6x 3.2Ghz, 16GB RAM 1600mhz dazu eine Sapphire R9 290tri-x mit 4GB und eine sandisk ultra II SSD .  Mein Bord ist ein MSI c45 770. Macht es Sinn bzw einen merklichen Unterschied auf einen Intel i7 3770k umzusteigen? Laut Datenblatt hat der 4x3.5Ghz was ja nicht so viel mehr ist als beim AMD Und auch noch 2 Kerne weniger.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (9. Januar 2015)

Hi,

kommt darauf an, was du mit dem Teil vorhast. Beim zocken wird der Unterschied meiner Meinung nach nicht allzu hoch sein, bei der Arbeit mit nur einem Kern wirst du schon einen Unterschied merken. Wenn die Anwendung aber alle 6 Kerne des AMD voll auslastet, dann wird der Unterschied wieder eher marginal.

http://cpuboss.com/cpus/Intel-Core-i7-3770K-vs-AMD-Phenom-II-X6-Black-1090T

Meiner Meinung nach rentiert sich das eher nicht, vorallem weil du ja auch zu dem i7 noch ein neues Board brauchst. Die ~430 Euro (330 CPU bei Amazon, ca 100 für neues Board) kannst du dir sparen.

Grüße,
BK


----------



## Bonkas (9. Januar 2015)

Also hauptsächlich geht es umso zocken. Board mit intel 1155 Sockel hab ich geschenkt bekommen. Nur der 3770 kostet neu ja auch nicht grad wenig um das mal ebenso oh e wirklichen Sinn zu machen. Danke für die schnelle Antwort.


----------



## ikosaeder (9. Januar 2015)

Solange du keine Probleme feststellst, würde ich nicht wechseln. Bei einem neuen Rechner hätte ich dir zu i7 4790K geraten.


----------

